# beet pulp and calf manna????



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have seen that some of you guys feed beet pulp and or calf manna. What dose it do for them?? and how much do you feed?? I have ND's.....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use beet pulp pellets for my bucks and milking does. I mix it in their grain mix 1 scoop beet pulp pellet, 1 scoop alfalfa pellet, 1/2 scoop oats, 1/2 scoop BOSS and scoop, Dumor or nOble or Goat chow depending on who I am feeding.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I was getting low on hay, so I bought beet pulp to try to extend my hay, and no one would touch it. After the goats would not eat it, I tried putting it out for the deer, and they just left it next to the salt block. 
I was able to restock on hay, so we are good, but I have a bag of beet pulp an no one will touch it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

what nutininal(sp) value dose it have?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've fed it before, and the goats LOVED it, all of them, they loved having it mixed in with their grain. I'm not sure of it's nutritional value, but I know people trying to put weight on animals recommend it, plus people who have show animals.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't use beet pulp cause I can't find any and really...I my goats don't need the extra calories...they could probably lose a few. :laugh: But I do use calf manna pellets for my weaned to yearling kids. Seems to help keep them growing well. I mix it with their regular grain and they seem to do well on it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ok thank you so much guys


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Beet pulp digest more like a forage, but has a calorie content more similar to grains. My girls love the shreds, especially Standlees brand.

Calf Manna is a protein boost. I personally believe in lower protein grains & more forage/alfalfa for my adults & milkers, but for kids, I have used it before as a top dress.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

crgoats: did you soak the BP or feed it dry? i soak mine. I have only feed it to the horses and they love it! i may plan on feeding it to the goats to see if they will eat it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I feed it in pellet form dry no soaking or smushing.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

I feed shreds & pellets dry to the goats. No soaking required.


----------

